# Netflix: Ryan Reynolds und Michael Bay arbeiten an bisher teuerstem Projekt



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. Mai 2018)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Netflix: Ryan Reynolds und Michael Bay arbeiten an bisher teuerstem Projekt*

						Six Underground heißt der teuerste Netflix-Film "aller Zeiten". Mit an Bord ist quasi ein Dream-Team der Action-Branche. Michael Bay führt Regie, die Skript-Writer von Deadpool 2 liefern das Drehbuch und Ryan Reynolds spielt die Hauptrolle. Bis zu 150 Millionen US-Dollar soll das Ganze kosten. Der bisher kostspieligste Film von Netflix war Bright mit Will Smith in der Hauptrolle. Dieser kostete rund 90 Millionen US-Dollar.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Netflix: Ryan Reynolds und Michael Bay arbeiten an bisher teuerstem Projekt*


----------



## Cobar (25. Mai 2018)

bei "teuerste blablabla *aller Zeiten*" frage ich mich ja immer. Aller Zeiten? Wirklich? Also auch der Zukunft?
Und schwupps, kommt der nächste "teuerste blabla aller Zeiten" -.-
eine lächerliche, um Aufmerksamkeit heischende Beschreibung...


----------



## psYcho-edgE (25. Mai 2018)

Cobar schrieb:


> bei "teuerste blablabla *aller Zeiten*" frage ich mich ja immer. Aller Zeiten? Wirklich? Also auch der Zukunft?
> 
> eine lächerliche, um Aufmerksamkeit heischende Beschreibung...



Deshalb ja die Anführungszeichen. Und die Überschrift sagt "bisher teuerstem Projekt".


----------



## Sdarr82 (25. Mai 2018)

Besser wäre wenn sie am qualitativ hochwertigsten Film arbeiten würden.
Hab leider schon zu viel teuer produzierten Mist gesehen aber auch gute low Budget Filme.
Ist natürlich meist geschmackssache.

So, und jetzt: Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## tochan01 (25. Mai 2018)

Hm, also ich hätte talentierte Nachwuchschauspieler genommen und 3 Filme gemacht anstelle "einem" 90 Mio Dollar reinzudrücken.


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2018)

Dass es Fortsetzungen geben wird, wenn der Film erfolgreich ist, ist ja nichts Neues.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2018)

So ein Blödsinn. Mehr Geld auszugeben als alle anderen bekommt jeder mit auf dem Rücken gefesselten Händen, verbundenen Augen und im permanenten Vollrausch hin. Wenn mir jemand den Auftrag erteilen würde, einen Film zu produzieren und mir sagt, dass Geld keine Rolle spielt, drehe ich auch den teuersten Film aller Zeiten. 

Und obwohl ich absolut keine Ahnung vom Filmemachen habe,  ich kann jetzt schon sagen, dass es vielleicht nicht langweiliger, aber ganz sicher nicht dümmer wird als ein jüngerer Film von Michael Bay. Früher gehörten dessen Machwerke noch zur Kategorie "doof, aber lustig", inzwischen wurde "lustig" durch "peinlich" ersetzt.

Wernick und Reese hinter den Kulissen und Reynolds vor der Kamera, das hätte noch was werden können.


----------



## Rollora (25. Mai 2018)

tochan01 schrieb:


> Hm, also ich hätte talentierte Nachwuchschauspieler genommen und 3 Filme gemacht anstelle "einem" 90 Mio Dollar reinzudrücken.


Man glaubt wohl Reynolds ist der neue Schwarzenegger. Da hat auch der Name gereicht und die Leute sind massenweise ins Kino


----------



## Terracresta (25. Mai 2018)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand den Auftrag erteilen würde, einen Film zu produzieren und mir sagt, dass Geld keine Rolle spielt, drehe ich auch den teuersten Film aller Zeiten.



Würde das ein neuer Phantomas mit CG Louis de Funès werden? xD


----------



## matty2580 (25. Mai 2018)

Thx für den Filmtip mit Bright, sehe ich gerade bei StreamKiste. ^^


----------



## cht47 (25. Mai 2018)

Ich kann mir nicht Vorstellen das Netflix mit Filmen großartig Gewinn machen kann. Netflix ist ja gerade so gut wegen der Serien so das man über Jahre hinweg ein Dauerabo hat weil immer was neues kommt und diese Art von Kunden brauchen die auch. Wenn die sich zu sehr auf teure Filmproduktionen versteifen kann ich aller 3-6 Monate mal einen Gratisaccount oder Payaccount machen und mir die Filme anschauen und wieder kündigen.

Außerdem war Bright jetzt nicht besser als eine Folge von Altered Carbon. Das ganze Setting ist so genial.. da kann man 5 Serien mit unterschiedlichen Schauspielern parallel laufen lassen.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2018)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Würde das ein neuer Phantomas mit CG Louis de Funès werden? xD



Nein! - Doch! - Oh ...


----------



## Pisaopfer (25. Mai 2018)

Terracresta schrieb:


> Würde das ein neuer Phantomas mit CG Louis de Funès werden? xD



Da fände ich dann wohl doch den alten Phantomas besser. 

Na Ja  irgendetwas wird man sich bei NETFLIX schon dabei denken.


----------



## Mahoy (25. Mai 2018)

Pisaopfer schrieb:


> Da fände ich dann wohl doch den alten Phantomas besser.



Wer ist denn Phantomas? Ich denke, du verwechselst das gerade mit Phantomias aus Entenhausen. Die olle Graugrünfresse hieß jedenfalls schon immer Fantômas.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. Mai 2018)

Teuer heißt nicht gleich gut.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2018)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Thx für den Filmtip mit Bright, sehe ich gerade bei StreamKiste. ^^



Finde ich jetzt absolut nicht ok Sachen zu konsumieren für die man nicht bezahlt...
Ein Netflix Abo kostet kaum was und ist sehr umfangreich.


----------



## RyzA (26. Mai 2018)

Ryan Reynolds ist schon ein cooler Typ. Deadpool 2 will ich mir demnächst noch angucken. Aber Netflix hole ich mir noch nicht. Weiß nicht ob sich das bei mir lohnt. Gucke auch viel normales Fernsehen und Blurays. Und gehe bestimmt jeden Monat einmal ins Kino.


----------



## Threshold (26. Mai 2018)

Es gibt einen Phantomias Film? Stark.


----------



## Mahoy (26. Mai 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt einen Phantomias Film? Stark.



"Fantomas hier, Fantomas da; überall nur Fantomas!"


----------



## Ziedma (30. Mai 2018)

Also der letzte Netflix-Reynolds Film war echt mies.


----------



## Mahoy (30. Mai 2018)

Ziedma schrieb:


> Also der letzte Netflix-Reynolds Film war echt mies.



Welcher sollte das gewesen sein? Ich meine, okay, er hat in ein paar üblen Gurken mitgespielt, aber so weit ich weiß ist der angekündigte Streifen die erste Netflix-Produktion, in der er eine Rolle übernimmt.


----------

